# Wing Chun in Ohio Columbus



## EternalSpringtime (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Anyone have any idea about a Wing Chun school in Columbus Ohio?.

Thank you.


----------



## gblnking (Mar 2, 2007)

I think Carl Dashcle had a school somewhere in Ohio. (Immortle Palm or something like that) Be careful though, he can be a bit of a thug. But if there isn't anything else at least you'll learn some Wing Chun.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Mar 2, 2007)

gblnking said:


> I think Carl Dashcle had a school somewhere in Ohio. (Immortle Palm or something like that) Be careful though, he can be a bit of a thug. But if there isn't anything else at least you'll learn some Wing Chun.


 
Help Appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Taijiman (Mar 27, 2007)

Not sure if you found a place yet, but there's some Wing Chun classes being held at the community center (Lazelle Woods) up in the Polaris area towards Worthington.  Just took my first class last night


----------



## exile (Mar 27, 2007)

Also, check out Wu's Kung fu/Tai Chi at www.drwukungfu.com... they indicate specifically that Wing Chun is one of the principal KF styles they teach.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks to everyone:ultracool .


----------



## exile (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey, ES, please do let us know what you find. MT is (in part) a huge reference work on technique, MA school curricula, everything... anything you post on what you find out firsthand will be very usefule to know (especially for us Columbusites, of course!)


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Mar 31, 2007)

exile said:


> Hey, ES, please do let us know what you find. MT is (in part) a huge reference work on technique, MA school curricula, everything... anything you post on what you find out firsthand will be very usefule to know (especially for us Columbusites, of course!)


 
I just moved to Columbus Ohio. I need some time to get used to the town, but once I join a Wing Chun class, I will be more than happy to share my experience.

Thank you again.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 1, 2007)

ES, I don't know what your traveling situation is, but if you take 71 South to 35 West, you can go to Benny Meng's school. I've heard nothing but good things about it, so it might be worth the drive. Just a thought.
http://www.mengsmartialarts.com


----------



## Changhfy (Jul 8, 2007)

hey eternal spring time,

Hows everything?

I train at Mengs Martial Arts under Master Benny Meng.

I would definitely recommend coming and checking out the classes if you have enough time.

If you need directions email me at Changhfy@hotmail.com

take care,
Zach


----------

